# Where is the energy in a cast



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

I have been studying the physics of a cast and an interesting subject has got me thinking. The question is where is the energy that Is transferred from the fly rod to the line? Is it in the fly leg or the rod leg. After figuring this out it opened up another question of energy transfer. I am studying for my cci and would like to open the discussion to help me prepare for the journey of becoming a cast instructor. Any takers in the discussion? Thanks Jeff


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

Not a clue as I am a newbie, but maybe this... 
http://www.virtualflycasting.com/Physics_FL.htm

Funny part is the last sentence of the article. It might help "you" to understand the knowledge of how it all comes together but if u tried to explain this to "me" as a newbie to flyfishing, it prob wouldn't help. I'm more of a hands on student and practice makes perfect type of person. Just my .02.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

salty wounds said:


> Not a clue as I am a newbie, but maybe this...
> http://www.virtualflycasting.com/Physics_FL.htm
> 
> Funny part is the last sentence of the article. It might help "you" to understand the knowledge of how it all comes together but if u tried to explain this to "me" as a newbie to flyfishing, it prob wouldn't help. I'm more of a hands on student and practice makes perfect type of person. Just my .02.


^^^ theres your answer...


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

salty wounds said:


> Not a clue as I am a newbie, but maybe this...
> http://www.virtualflycasting.com/Physics_FL.htm
> 
> Funny part is the last sentence of the article. It might help "you" to understand the knowledge of how it all comes together but if u tried to explain this to "me" as a newbie to flyfishing, it prob wouldn't help. I'm more of a hands on student and practice makes perfect type of person. Just my .02.


Salty wounds thanks for the resource I think I know the answer just trying to start discussion


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats there to discuss?


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> ^^^ theres your answer...


So what is your answer to which leg has energy


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

My Spot said:


> So what is your answer to which leg has energy


Your the one paying $100 for the CCI...potential or kinetic?

http://fly-fish-guide.net/blog/?p=274


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

hell these tests don't look to hard...

http://www.fedflyfishers.org/Casting/BecomeCertified/CertifiedCastingInstructor.aspx


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> hell these tests don't look to hard...
> 
> http://www.fedflyfishers.org/Casting/BecomeCertified/CertifiedCastingInstructor.aspx


There may be a few things to discuss with open minded people. I would say that the energy in the rod leg has been spent and the remaining energy is in the fly leg. That fly leg energy is spent as the loop is transitioned. If for discussion we cast at a fragile glass wall which leg would break the glass? As I give thought to this it brings up questions as to what happens in the cast when we shoot line. At what part of the cast do we shoot? It is interesting to my to understand the essentials of the cast. The test may seem simple to you but it is not for everyone. Many may not cast as well as you and would like to have your skills. The reason for becoming a cci is to promote the sport and nothing about being a self proclaimed great caster. Thought this would be a potential place to discuss casting. Maybe not.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

my rod has legs?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

My Spot said:


> There may be a few things to discuss with open minded people. I would say that the energy in the rod leg has been spent and the remaining energy is in the fly leg. That fly leg energy is spent as the loop is transitioned. If for discussion we cast at a fragile glass wall which leg would break the glass? As I give thought to this it brings up questions as to what happens in the cast when we shoot line. At what part of the cast do we shoot? It is interesting to my to understand the essentials of the cast. The test may seem simple to you but it is not for everyone. Many may not cast as well as you and would like to have your skills. The reason for becoming a cci is to promote the sport and nothing about being a self proclaimed great caster. Thought this would be a potential place to discuss casting. Maybe not.


Ah, grasshopper, Confucius say no need to kill fly with canon. There is nothing new about the physics of fly-casting as provided in the above resources written by a FFF casting instructor. Unless dark matter is somehow involved now. stick to the KISS principle. Besides, you see how many "what 8wt? threads we have around here?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe. T. said:


> my rod has legs?


You see Spot, we just simple folk here who put powerpro line for backing, tie flies with jig heads, and flyfish for trout with canned corn....


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

you forgot the gulp fly.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe. T. said:


> you forgot the gulp fly.


And glup flies.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe. T. said:


> my rod has legs?


 It also has eyes, a butt, and a grip....trippy


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

The fly line cannot cast the rod. The rod cannot cast the caster. So, the energy comes from the caster, through the rod to the line. Now, what was the question again?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

texasflycaster said:


> Now, what was the question again?


Who's on first....but I think you got the idea. :spineyes:


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Query*

I think his initial query is valid even if he or a lot of others already know the answer(s). Of course I'm relatively new to fly fishing too. I do find the physics of fly casting (transfer of energy from caster's hand(point of connection) to fly line) to be interesting. What I find most interesting is that when done efficiently, there is very little stress on the caster , physically or emotionally. At least that's my experience with 8 wt and down. I also find the different types of casts intriguing as well as various line designs and their effective mating to a given rod design. However, in general it boils down to only 2 things; efficiently and effectively timed rod loading and unloading. Then of course from there we have to delve into accurate and effective delivery of the fly. Which goes back to effectively timed rod loading and unloading which is influenced by the day's conditions and their influence on the caster and his psyche. Just sayin... :cheers:


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

When I cast the energy comes from way down deep in my loins. Then the clouds part and lighting strikes giving me the energy to make the 30' foot cast to the redfish.

It usually just comes from my wrist when I roll cast to a red fish.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

That happens to you too? I thought I was the only one...


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

mikedeleon said:


> When I cast the energy comes from way down deep in my loins. Then the clouds part and lighting strikes giving me the energy to make the 30' foot cast to the redfish.
> 
> It usually just comes from my wrist when I roll cast to a red fish.


jajajajajajaja

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Hey Billy,

Did you get beat up in high school? 

CT


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

ctt17 said:


> Hey Billy,
> 
> Did you get beat up in high school?
> 
> CT


LOLOLOL!!! :slimer:


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

ctt17 said:


> Hey Billy,
> 
> Did you get beat up in high school?
> 
> CT


I didn't go to high school, but I was bullied in my FFF CCI class...


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

You guys are entertaining!!:spineyes:


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Xplorin08 said:


> You guys are entertaining!!:spineyes:


Too funny!!! :slimer:


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

I think this thread needs to be in the FFF Certified Casting Instructor manuals! All this talk of loins and such ... great stuff.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Here's a thought..... The energy starts with the caster, transfers to the rod.... then hopefully if all goes well, transfers to the fly line.

As a CCI, you will find more of your time is spent trying to explain to people how to make this transfer of energy as efficient as possible. And later, you will add how to apply the least amount of energy to make this transfer. 

You will be asked for explanations of many things during your CCI testing, the fun part is demonstrating these casts and faulty casts with the fly rod. 

Good luck!


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

My Spot said:


> I have been studying the physics of a cast and an interesting subject has got me thinking. The question is where is the energy that Is transferred from the fly rod to the line? Is it in the fly leg or the rod leg. After figuring this out it opened up another question of energy transfer. I am studying for my cci and would like to open the discussion to help me prepare for the journey of becoming a cast instructor. Any takers in the discussion? Thanks Jeff





My Spot said:


> There may be a few things to discuss with open minded people. I would say that the energy in the rod leg has been spent and the remaining energy is in the fly leg. That fly leg energy is spent as the loop is transitioned. If for discussion we cast at a fragile glass wall which leg would break the glass? As I give thought to this it brings up questions as to what happens in the cast when we shoot line. At what part of the cast do we shoot? It is interesting to my to understand the essentials of the cast. The test may seem simple to you but it is not for everyone. Many may not cast as well as you and would like to have your skills. The reason for becoming a cci is to promote the sport and nothing about being a self proclaimed great caster. Thought this would be a potential place to discuss casting. Maybe not.


Well, I believe in the soul, the c**k, the ****y, the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated ****. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot, soft-core pornography, opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days.

That being said, I think it's transferred from your eyelids. Breathe through your eyelids.

There is no try. Do or do not.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Goes from the Budweiser, to my belly, to my blood, to my muscles then ultimately the fly rod. 

All jokes aside, sorry your thread got derailed. I do think it's an interesting question. 
Especially today. Today I managed to snap my...well....even worse...my friends fly rod = (


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

bamdvm said:


> Well, I believe in the soul, the c**k, the ****y, the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated ****. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot, soft-core pornography, opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days.
> 
> That being said, I think it's transferred from your eyelids. Breathe through your eyelids.
> 
> There is no try. Do or do not.


Bull Durham ....nice one meat.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

I just want to thank those that participated in the discussion . It was interesting.


----------

